

Ford Found An Extravagant Way To Deal With Negative Gawker Commenters - SonicSoul
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-ford-resonds-to-bad-gawker-commenters-2013-3?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29

======
SonicSoul
it's kind of a brilliant publicity idea!

unfortunately, it does run the risk of a lot more users giving negative
feedback to get similar treatment.

